# Bron-Yr-Aur



## clhguitar (May 28, 2012)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicely done, and now this one is stuck in my head.

_Down by the seaside _- duh da da duh - _see the boats go sailin'_ - duh da da duh


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa, haven't heart it in ages.

Good job there!  I think I'll ... *picks up guitar* ... try it too! ^^


----------

